# Brisket Stew



## sw2geeks (Jan 15, 2013)

It is stew season here in Fort Worth. The Stock Show is coming to town which is when we normally have are coldest weather.

Fixed a brisket stew and posted some stew tips on my blog this weekend. Been on a cleaver kick lately which works great for stew.
I braised the brisket first in beer and wood roasted the vegetables before adding to the stew.

Here are some pics.










































More pics and *recipe here*.

The stew turned out great and was even better today after it had a chance to sit.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 15, 2013)

Really nice looking bowl/pot of stew...great photo essay as well. Good work all around.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks great, and great article in the link. Making me hungry


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 15, 2013)

Also, what cleaver?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 15, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Also, what cleaver?



It is a Moritaka I had custom made a year or two ago... Shoot, has it been that long? I need to have a new knife made!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks awesome. Any chance to get your recipe?


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 15, 2013)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Looks awesome. Any chance to get your recipe?



There is a link after the last picture to the recipe. It turned out really good!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, sometimes it just gets a little weird. You and I make the same thing at the same time an awful lot.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 16, 2013)

Looks really good! I'm going to have to try your recipe.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2013)

nice recipe. Im especially interested in roasting the vegetables separately. nice touch.


----------



## don (Jan 16, 2013)

Really great pictures.


----------



## jmforge (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds yummy. That is a bit of a Flemish sounding recipe what with the dark beer as the stewing liquid. All you need now is dissolved crusty bread with a smear of Dijon mustard as the thickening agent instead of the flour.:hungry:


----------



## playford (Jan 16, 2013)

in ireland we do something very similar but with guinness and the potatoes on the side and added onions. Its hugely traditional stuff your mum would make.Instead of brisket we use "stewing steak" I think you call it chuck/onions/carrots/mushrooms?

I like this with mash and green beans.

The bacon/celery is a strange addition, its kinda like beef bourgione meets my mums guinness casserole lol.

I love this kind of cookery though!


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 16, 2013)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Ok, sometimes it just gets a little weird. You and I make the same thing at the same time an awful lot.


I have noticed that! I am thinking lamb chops next weekend...:biggrin:


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 16, 2013)

playford said:


> in ireland we do something very similar but with guinness and the potatoes on the side and added onions. Its hugely traditional stuff your mum would make.Instead of brisket we use "stewing steak" I think you call it chuck/onions/carrots/mushrooms?
> 
> I like this with mash and green beans.
> 
> ...



I add bacon to everything! I looked up "stewing steak" and it sounds like it is the same as our term "stew meat" - but not any particular cut of beef.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally got around to reading your link. really nice write up. Good combination of information, science, process, communication register, etc. Very much like something I would do...at least I'd like to think so 

I had never considered the possibility of roasting the veggies first...that is giving me all kinds of ideas. particularly for the potatoes I use in my roast beef.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 17, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Finally got around to reading your link. really nice write up. Good combination of information, science, process, communication register, etc. Very much like something I would do...at least I'd like to think so
> 
> I had never considered the possibility of roasting the veggies first...that is giving me all kinds of ideas. particularly for the potatoes I use in my roast beef.



Thanks Zwiefel! I cook almost everything on my Traeger grill which burns wood pellets. I roast potatoes on it for almost every meal. If I am in a hurry, I will hit the potatoes with the microwave first before finishing them off by roasting on the grill.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 17, 2013)

Do you have any photos/verbiage about grilling the potatoes? this is something I've tried about 6 times with different varieties of failure 

I do have an old recipe from cooks illustrated that works (quite well, actually)...but there's just too much overhead in it (skewers, uWave, etc.) and I know there is a way to do this with a veggie basket + the right sized dice.

I use hardwood lump charcoal for my grill...we have a local producer and I go pick it up by the pallet every year or two...able to get a 10# bag for around $3.50 that way.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jan 18, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Do you have any photos/verbiage about grilling the potatoes? this is something I've tried about 6 times with different varieties of failure
> 
> I do have an old recipe from cooks illustrated that works (quite well, actually)...but there's just too much overhead in it (skewers, uWave, etc.) and I know there is a way to do this with a veggie basket + the right sized dice.
> 
> I use hardwood lump charcoal for my grill...we have a local producer and I go pick it up by the pallet every year or two...able to get a 10# bag for around $3.50 that way.



I did find some photos with a couple of chickens I fixed.





Depending on the size and type of potatoes, I normally cut them in wedges, half or cubes.





Then I put the potatoes into a microwave safe bowl and microwaved them using the potato setting and let them cook until the microwave think they are done.





After microwaving, I sprayed the potatoes with some spray oil and seasoned them with some seasoned salt and pepper.





I then roast them at whatever temp I am roasting my protein. 





Beer Can Chicken with Roasted Potatoes. More *pics/recipe here.*





Leaping Frog Chicken with roasted potatoes. More *pics/recipe here.*


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah, ok...you are using wholly indirect heat, and basically crisping/smoking them after cooking in the uWave.

I've been trying to parcook them over direct heat, then move to indirect and it always takes too much time compared to whatever protein I'm making. I'll give this a try next time. Thanks!


----------

